# N7, Cant get the USB rom to install



## scampo77 (Dec 9, 2013)

I am hoping someone here can help me out. I cannot seem to get the USB ROM program for the nexus 7 to work on my tablet.

First I installed the CM10 thing

Second, I tried to install the "grouper" file (http://timur.mobi/files/pl9s88s/cm-10.1-20130817-USBROM-grouper.zip)
it just hangs on a splash screen that says "USB ROM cyanogenmod" it sits there for an hour or as long as I will let it sit there.

Third, If I do not install the grouper file and instead try to install "timur-usbhost-2013-01-29-cm10.1-fi.zip" then I just brick the tablet at a screen that says "Unfortunately, the process com.android.phone has stopped", I can click on "ok" but it just pops up again and again. The only way I can get it to come back to life is for me to start back at my step one and re-install CM10

I have tried these steps 6 times, I am pulling my hair out I don't know what else to try or do. All I need to do is charge and have a USB thumb drive connected. If there is a different way I am all ears.

Thanks in advance for any advice, Jason


----------



## LoH_Mobius (Jun 6, 2012)

You have the Nexus 7 2013 model right? If so IIRC the grouper is the 2012 model...


----------



## scampo77 (Dec 9, 2013)

Thanks for the response,

Yes mine is the 2013 model, is there anyway around this to make parts of it work? or does anyone know if this will work in the future?

or are there any suggestions of another program ?


----------



## LoH_Mobius (Jun 6, 2012)

I believe the ElementalX Kernel will do what you are looking for.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2389022


----------



## scampo77 (Dec 9, 2013)

Thanks so much, I will get on this right away. first I need to figure out how to get all the old crap off of the tablet I installed trying to get this "timurs kernel" to work. cyanagemod, timurs kernel etc etc

Question, with my nexus 7 2013, could I down grade to Jellybean 4.2, then would this kernel work?


----------



## LoH_Mobius (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm not sure...I doubt it but there might be an older version of the kernel for that. I'd ask the dev.

Also you could flash the factory image to get rid of all the crap.


----------



## scampo77 (Dec 9, 2013)

I have managed to completely lock this tablet. do you know how to "unbrick" these things? or do you know someone I could ask?


----------



## LoH_Mobius (Jun 6, 2012)

How did you brick it? What were you doing? Can you boot into bootloader/recovery/anything?

I softbricked by VZW Charge before and was able to force into download mode to flash the factory image via Odin (this is not the process for an Asus Nexus 7 FYI).


----------

